

Show HN: FanExam – customer experience metrics and feedback for your SaaS - pklien
http://fanexam.com

======
pklien
Launched this because I felt the need for it in may latest projects. Basically
now you can measure and manage customer feedback as rigorously as you now
measure and manage profits. It's based on the famous Net Promoter Score.

